# Yo ho, Yo ho My 08' Etec 60 HP is driving me nuts



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

What's up everyone,

I got my etec serviced in December and let it sit for a month and a half because of weather and work. Also, there was about a quarter tank of fuel in the tank. This is really the first time that I've let it sit.

I went to run it the other day and it was going fine for about an hour and a half, when suddenly it just died. It cranks fine, but throwing it in forward or reverse it seems to stall out.

Head back to the house and hook it up to muffs in the driveway, and it hits RPMs and runs fine.

Any input on this? I'm sure someone has had a similar problem.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Sounds like water in the gas. Ethanol in the gas? If so, drain the tank.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

do you have air in the inline filter? check your high pressure fuel pump... had same problem recently. Always run rec fuel, but guess the pump corroded out, or went bad..Same engine-same year. only 300 hours on engine


----------



## Shane Sloane (Sep 9, 2016)

Fuel pumps on etecs don't do well with water. Water in the fuel maybe? If so fuel pump might be going


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

lpg said:


> do you have air in the inline filter? check your high pressure fuel pump... had same problem recently. Always run rec fuel, but guess the pump corroded out, or went bad..Same engine-same year. only 300 hours on engine


2012 ETEC 25hp - same issue. Troubleshot every fuel related component before I changed the $300 high pressure fuel pump. Runs good now. I did speak with Evinrude technical team and the tech was right on. He did suggest adding a little oil once a year to the fuel to help keep the electric pump lubricated and corroded free. He told me he does that to his own engine so now I add a little to every tank. Just an once or so.

http://www.etecownersgroup.com/post/help-2012-25hp-fuel-issue-7810371


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

JappyFish said:


> What's up everyone,
> 
> I got my etec serviced in December and let it sit for a month and a half because of weather and work. Also, there was about a quarter tank of fuel in the tank. This is really the first time that I've let it sit.
> 
> ...





just a wild guess but water pressure on hose might compensate for a weak h2o pump. How much water is coming out the tell?


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Motor is peeing fine.

I dropped it off at the shop on Sat. after troubleshooting through everything that I could think of.

B.O.A.T. - Break Out Another Thousand


----------

